# House Cleaning Company



## MicheleWoods (Nov 8, 2012)

Good Evening,

Just wondered if anyone can recommend a house cleaning company in the Mont Kiara area?

I have recently injured my back so need some help around the house, was thinking 4 hours a couple of times as week.

We got a leaflet from Prestige House Cleaning who I have emailed to arrange an appointment but the email keeps rejecting.

Any advice will be very much appreciated.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

You should be able to spot cleaning services ladies/men in your block each morning . Or call housekeeping extension at the many serviced apartments e.g., Wedgewood, Mayfair, Pines or Jewel Residences in Mont Kiara and speak to heads of housekeeping. They might be willing to recommend. 

If your dates/time is flex, some of these assistant housekeepers might be eager for extra income before/after their shifts. 

Moreover, these workers are already vetted for reliability and competence by these employers.

How do you like Malaysia and Malaysians so far?


----------

